# Ready to Ship ............



## rd_ab_penman (Jan 25, 2020)

Whitetail bucks, Bull Elk and Mule bucks blanks on Curly Maple for 30 Cal Bolt Action. 
Fender all Black Stratocaster and Gibson Les Paul Cherry Burst Grover Bass Guitars blanks on Curly Maple for Sierra Series.
Rainbow Trout on Curly Maple for the Fly Fishing kit. Sierra series Rainbow Trout on Curly Maple.
Finished with 6 coats of MINWAX Clear Satin Polyurethane using my Dipping Method.

Les


----------



## magpens (Jan 25, 2020)

Yum-yum !! . All so very nice !!


----------



## mark james (Jan 25, 2020)

Beautiful sets Les.


----------



## Sataro (Jan 25, 2020)

Great job Les! They all look fantastic.


----------



## Marko50 (Mar 1, 2020)

Wow!


----------

